# Any big or small thing you recently did that gave you a good feeling about yourself?



## FrozenSlumber (Oct 10, 2012)

Quick! Be honest. What are you proud of? What made your day? 
Any big or small thing that you recently did that gave you a good feeling about yourself.


For me:
Today I placed a stationary order and received it (Phoned it in this morning and received it in person 10 min ago) I handled it so well! Yay me!:boogie


Any one else?


----------



## Cileroot (Mar 6, 2012)

Went to teach a friend about the organs in the digestive system and ended up teaching her and 2 other people who study on the same year as I. I did fine and if I didn't know something I didn't feel stressed about it


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

Congrats to you guys. I have been to the store recently and I went in by myself! I have been doing somethings like that by myself. Next month I'm gonna do something REALLY BIG. But y'all will have to stay tuned on that.


----------



## Rainlullaby (Dec 4, 2012)

Sometimes even the simplest things can make us feel so good.

Yesterday I was running errands with my dad and he asked me to go in and pay for gas. Normally I would come up with an excuse, but this time I just said screw it and went in and did it. I think my dad was surprised, which made me feel even better. It was so easy to do too! Like, how was that ever scary?? Now I need to see if I can enter the grocery store by myself!


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

I excercised/jumped rope for an hour!


----------



## Rainlullaby (Dec 4, 2012)

ChrissyQ said:


> I excercised/jumped rope for an hour!


That's awesome! Exercise always makes me feel really good about myself, and strong...something I don't feel often. I'd love to join a gym! One day...baby steps for now.


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

had a laugh with my colleagues


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Went to a new pilates (TRX) class tonight. Enjoyed it. I don't know why, but my social anxiety completely disappears...like I never even had it...as soon as I walk into my pilates/yoga/cardio classes. Doesn't matter if it is a new group of people or what...as long as my instructor is there, I'm suddenly Mr. Social. I wish I could somehow take that mindset I am in in the class room and take it out into the outside world. Maybe that's my key to overcoming this.


----------



## ttrp (Feb 17, 2011)

I picked up my own prescription at the pharmacy, which is something I usually have someone else do. It's a small accomplishment, but an accomplishment nonetheless.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

I told a dick to turn his cell phone off at The Hobbit.


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

I have had some small clashes with a class of students each week... Nothing seems to please them, whatever I do, whatever pedagogy and attitude I use towards them. 

Today I really felt down because some of them approached me and commented that they have a busy life and that they have no time to study for my test. I tried as much as possible to reason things out with them... Anyways, afterwards, my colleagues bought me a packet of chocolate biscuits and I was over the moon and they made me laugh again. We had some wine during the teacher's party drinks. I was so grateful to fit into this staffroom this year. I'm very very thankful and happy that they looked out for me when I was both happy and sad.

Today I have been also invited to go out with these same colleagues --- It's been a long time since friends / colleagues have really cared and asked me out to hang out, even if its just for drinks / clubbing.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I usually never ask questions in class, but yesterday in AP Spanish I was having trouble deciphering a text so I raised my hand and asked the teacher :O


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

I've taken up aikido classes regularly, surprisingly, it's the only thing I didn't intend to do (clubs day at uni - I didn't even know what it was except that it was a martial art of some description) and the one I'm sure I'm going to keep for a lifetime. Not to mention it's great fun, a great workout and I've learned to take some of the techniques outside of the class and use them to relax a little in otherwise tense situations  
I'm also on the committee and helping to run the club, I wouldn't have bet money on even being in Uni 3 years ago.


----------



## Cnidaria (Dec 13, 2012)

I know it sounds so silly and small, but I called my opticians today and made an appointment for myself. I've been putting off for days (I hate making phone calls) but I knew I had to do it to made sure I could go before christmas


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

I managed to get the equally shy guy at work to wear a santa hat (which I bought for him) for a shift, whereas previous years he's refused to wear one.


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

I deadlifted about 70kg, then realized that's probably more than my bodyweight right now. So I felt quite good that I'd reached that milestone in my strength training after 2 months ^_^.



Reclus said:


> I told a dick to turn his cell phone off at The Hobbit.


Oooh, nice. That seriously gave me anxiety just reading it and imagining doing it myself.

Gjdm, as they say.


----------



## So Lonely (Nov 7, 2012)

Got a girl's number 
it might be fake :/


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I called the mortgage company again (two different departments - two different phone calls) explaining my present situation after the rejection of an application that I had been working on for four months......for something I didn't even do!

Having to stand up for myself is not fun, but oh so fulfilling. I was calm (frustrated and upset at all the runarounds, but even-keeled!) and I got a lot accomplished.


----------



## creativedissent (Oct 25, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> I called the mortgage company again (two different departments - two different phone calls) explaining my present situation after the rejection of an application that I had been working on for four months......for something I didn't even do!
> 
> Having to stand up for myself is not fun, but oh so fulfilling. I was calm (frustrated and upset at all the runarounds, but even-keeled!) and I got a lot accomplished.


Man I wish I could stand up for myself. I have this strange "fortune teller" inside me that says things that I don't even want to mention. You're very brave.


----------



## Fangsfriend (Dec 9, 2012)

I went to my Doctors appointment on Thursday, which was a really BIG deal as I had cancelled three, yes 3 times before! I came home shaking but I did it.


----------



## failed101 (Dec 13, 2012)

We recently went on a school trip to a church (Respect retreat)
The whole 9th grade and even some of the 10th graders were there (Extremely nerve racking!)
At the end of the day they had this thing where you go into the middle of the HUGE AND THICK ring of people and say something about respect. Oh god o_o.
People one by one, slowly but surely, went up there and spoke. I was procrastinating until the very end .
I was sweating so bad and my heat was beating really fast. Not to mention there would be like 100 eyes on me...
I finally garnered enough courage and just said "screw this, let's get this over with!"
So I finally did get up there and said what I had to say
*phew* 

That was probably the scariest experience for me for a long while. *gulp*. But i'm glad I got the chance to get up there 
Afterwards people came up to me and actually talked to me o_o. A bunch were saying thank you... It was so odd :um.

...I'm just going to lay on my bed and think for a while now.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Made a video in After Effects. I was proud lol


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

Girl I like told me I did a great job in a group activity at the day program I'm in.


----------



## Moment of Clarity (Nov 3, 2011)

Reading some of the success stories on SAS made me feel like there was a chance I could fix this. I'm feeling good about that.



Rainlullaby said:


> Sometimes even the simplest things can make us feel so good.....he asked me to go in and pay for gas. Normally I would come up with an excuse, but this time I just said screw it and went in and did it. ..*It was so easy to do too! Like, how was that ever scary??*


 That happens to me too. It drives me nuts how I almost always get this feeling after doing something I was worried about. Even after realizing that most situations are not difficult, I still get that initial hesitation a lot.



Evo1114 said:


> I wish I could somehow take that mindset I am in in the class room and take it out into the outside world. Maybe that's my key to overcoming this.


 Why do you think you feel so different in those classes? I guess there would always be more structure compared to other situations, because there is a teacher with a predictable range of events. Most situations are a bit more chaotic, maybe that has something to do with it.



B l o s s o m said:


> I have had some small clashes with a class of students each week... Nothing seems to please them, whatever I do, whatever pedagogy and attitude I use towards them.


I think such attitudes usually have more to do with students having different priorities and not committing to a class(being lazy), rather then a having a bad instructor. If you think that's the case, I would try not to take it personal.



> Today I really felt down because some of them approached me and commented that they have a busy life and that they have *no time to study* for my test. I tried as much as possible to reason things out with them...


 That would probably be really rare. Back when I was in university I met a guy from overseas who studied nearly every chance he had, constantly talking with professors as much as he could. He was motivated, committed, and definitely on the far end of the spectrum. Out of over three-hundred students in our course, I remember maybe five but less then ten who were that committed. They also had the best results too, and really made me and many other struggling students realize how much better use could be made of the Ten or so hours we spent "studying" each day.



> Anyways, afterwards, my colleagues bought me a packet of chocolate biscuits and I was over the moon and they made me laugh again. We had some wine during the teacher's party drinks. I was so grateful to fit into this staffroom this year. I'm very very thankful and happy that they looked out for me when I was both happy and sad.


 That's great.
What do you teach (if you don't mind)? Twenty-two seems pretty young to be a teacher.



Shrimpy said:


> I've taken up aikido classes regularly, surprisingly, it's the only thing I didn't intend to do (clubs day at uni - I didn't even know what it was except that it was a martial art of some description) and the one I'm sure I'm going to keep for a lifetime. Not to mention it's great fun, a great workout and *I've learned to take some of the techniques outside of the class and use them to relax a little in otherwise tense situations*


 Wow, congratulations. Eventually I would like to join some a similar type of class. It's cool that you're able to benefit from it and relax more in other situations too.


> I wouldn't have bet money on even being in Uni 3 years ago.


I'm have a similar feeling, but I feel like I'm halfway ready to go back.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Bought myself a nice shirt this morning, and went over to a friend's for a small get-together for her birthday. It was nice seeing everyone again  school really has taken a toll on my social life lol. Did end up getting sick towards the end though...


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Christmas shopping with my aunt i had fun, we also made lots of gingerbread cookies ..
Went to my aunt's for diinner and to play game with my uncle and his buddy.. i wanted to beat my uncle for the 3rd time at game Aggravation.. winner gets pumpkin pie.. loser gets only a sliver.. but i lost  but my uncle was kind enough to give me another piece after the sliver and after laughing at me for losing lol then i put whip cream on hs buddy's pie i wrote L on it with whip cream L for LOSER coz they were happy i lost but his buddy lost too so ..
I felt somewhat human/normal again doing normal human activities!


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

ANy situation that gets me out of my comfort zone. Whether it would be striking up a conversation with my crush, going to a club, dressing up, etc.


----------



## purplepill (Dec 17, 2012)

I returned my textbook rentals by myself, then on the way back to my car two army guys stopped and asked me for directions. I told them where to go, and I didn't even sound like an idiot!


----------



## tranquildream (Nov 17, 2010)

Today I went and got BLS/CPR certified despite my anxiety =) It wasn't that bad and was actually fun, and I'm proud to know it now


----------



## NoMoreRunnin (Oct 7, 2012)

I actually talked to a counselor at my college today, started about classes, and then we talked a little about my anxiety/depression. 
I had only ever told my mother which went badly. This went a lot better! she gave me a number for a place to call, but I have not called yet. Still scared.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Helped calm/talked to a friend during class when she started crying. It's nice to know that I'm at least capable of making people feel better.


----------



## JCamy (Dec 19, 2012)

After a really bad 18 months, I am finally able to let go of a relationship that lasted 4 years.

I can move on now.
I feel light.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I sort of helped someone with even worse SA than my own out of his shell abit, how silly is that?!


----------



## MoonForge (Sep 15, 2012)

Yesterday i was visited by my therapist and some last resort psychiatrist because well its near the holidays, so all the other ones were busy apparently xD But what made me proud of myself is that i eventually took more control of the conversation because this psychiatrist was very insecure, not to be mean or anything but i did need my medication for my sensory issues, so in the end the recipe got faxed and last night i started on new medication and i'm getting sidetracked, sorry.

Oh and i'm proud of myself ahead of time because i'm going to get some christmas presents because the stores are having one of those sale nights and i'm excited for that because i've never been to a sale night and i hope it will go well


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

I made progress on my assignment and emailed the associate editors of our project. Turns out he was a nice person.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

It's been a good few days on the social anxiety front! Friday I had my physical and felt absolutely no anxiety at all, even when I was getting my nuts fondled by the doctor. Saturday I visited my brother in prison with my parents. I had been dreading it for a long time, but it went well and I actually had a nice convo with my bro for like the first time ever. Today I got a phone call (one of my biggest fears) from a girl I've been chatting with over email. We talked for an hour and it ended with us making plans for a date next Saturday.


----------



## Sniper Wolf (Oct 19, 2012)

I finally got my Drivers License


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

numeros26 said:


> I finally got my Drivers License


Nice.

I failed mine twice... that was a few years ago.

Basically, I felt like I drove much better when I wasn't being tested -_-.

It was just so hard for me to drive normally under so much pressure. I hit the kerb the first time... then 2nd time I wasn't so sure what went wrong...


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

1. Was able to ask a women out and accept the fact I probably got a "fake yes" with a cool attitude. A good experience for me on rejection.

2. I used to be jealous of people who were in relationships, but I found out recently due to an event (a guy's wife was teasing him for sex over XBOX Live) that I have gotten over that debilitating part of my mind, which I was ecstatic about!


----------



## EliteMelon (Dec 23, 2012)

I started working out by lifting weights, and after 1 week I already feel stronger


----------



## epic (Aug 9, 2007)

Completed my first Ironman Triathlon (2.4 mi swim, 112 mi bike, 26.2 mi run) on the 9th December 2012. It's been something I dreamed about 2 years ago and had to overcome a lot of fears/limits to get to this point! It made me realise if you want something really bad then anything is achievable if you put your heart and soul into it.


----------



## Kittycatt (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm a transfer student, and yesterday I got my acceptance letter to the university I applied to! My 3.25 GPA was well worth it.


----------



## petsounds (Dec 25, 2012)

I laughed along with some co-workers and think I was being semi-included in a conversation with them (even though they didn't direct anything to me, I didn't feel like I was being excluded from the conversation like usual) 
I also didn't run to examine and obsess over my face every hour I was at work to make sure I looked normal. 
I think people are just getting used to me at work (i've only been there 3 months) and starting to accept me which kind of sucks since I'm about to quit and look for a full-time job! :[


----------



## Cnidaria (Dec 13, 2012)

I asked a sales assistant for help today, confidently, and without stuttering or stammering :boogie


----------



## BeTrueToYourself (Dec 26, 2009)

I passed my driving test last week with only two minors, now I can ride a motorbike and drive a car! Yay.


----------



## ohmyglobladyrainicorn (Dec 7, 2012)

I finally decided to start getting on the road to recovery. I wanna get better. So I'm making a list of stuff I want to improve over 2013 and I feel like I'm actually gonna try this time. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## TwentyOnePilots Fan (Jan 1, 2013)

I work at a local grocery store. I was outside collecting carts to bring back inside when I found a lady's purse in the child seat. I couldn't find anyone around outside so I went in to return it at customer service. We were able to locate the lady by finding her driver's license (She was still in the store.. not sure how her purse ended up outside??) and called her on the intercom. When she came up, she started crying and gave me a huge hug. She tried to give me money but I would feel like a jerk if I accepted it (not really comfortable accepting money for good deeds, i think it brings bad karma). Apparently, she had medical problems and had all of her medication in her purse as well, and other valuables. Not trying to toot my own horn, but I felt good about myself because it was Christmas time and I was glad to have helped her out.


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

Went to a job interview that I was dreading, didn't get the job but kind of happy I went anyway as I had got myself to the point where I just wasn't going to go at all.


----------



## blu xo (Dec 27, 2012)

Went to a New Years house party, danced A LOT (which usually doesn't happen), .. I felt great and had an awesome night ^^


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

Fangsfriend said:


> I went to my Doctors appointment on Thursday, which was a really BIG deal as I had cancelled three, yes 3 times before! I came home shaking but I did it.


That's an awesome triumph! The more you go out the easier it gets. I used to be an agor.


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

I was less shy around my boyfriend's sister, which she noticed. She told my boyfriend afterwards that i made her laugh a whole lot. And people are proud of me for being in the process of lowering my dose of medication and taking on more activities and new things than ever before. Scary but exciting!


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

I ate in the lobby at work today instead of the back room and it was packed full of people. My hands were trembling but I told myself, "Who cares? I have every right to eat here." I will attempt it again tomorrow. If I can do it everyday, maybe I will get better.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i made my crush laugh


----------



## BeTrueToYourself (Dec 26, 2009)

I went to the gym at a much later time when all the beasts come out lol it was good and the atmosphere was totally different! Lots of testosterone filled grunting and groaning and sometimes shouting haha.. So yeah, go me! :boogie


----------



## sadcat (Jan 2, 2013)

Yesterday, I managed to get out and go to local support group. It's not much, but it's progress in the right direction.  I look forward to the day when I'm not a shut-in anymore.


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

I ate in the lobby on a busy day for the second time in a row. This could be the start of a new trend. No more hiding in the back when I eat my lunch. My anxiety was elevated but I *will* prevail and do it again! I must.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Today I realized I have fulfilled a great deal of the dreams I had when I was like 14-15, interesting!


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

Started an aquarium, which I have really been looking forward to doing for a while. Talking to other people in the hobby has made it easy to meet a few new people.

Sang karaoke in a bar in front of a bunch of people, for the first time ever.

Got good grades in all my courses this year and am on pace to finally graduate.

Went speed dating and was surprisingly outgoing and had a good time.

Ever feel a surge of confidence that makes you accomplish a bunch of things in a short period? Times like this I wonder if I am manic depressive.


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

therealbleach said:


> Ever feel a surge of confidence that makes you accomplish a bunch of things in a short period? Times like this I wonder if I am manic depressive.


Kinda, yeah. Not very often, though...

I think maybe sometimes things are bound to just "click" once in a while, sooner or later... your thoughts arrive at some way and it just gives you some kind of momentary clarity and a productive sort of calm.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Engaging in conversation in one of my tutorials.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

I decided today that I am going back to college. It's as empowering as it is terrifying.


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

Implicate said:


> I decided today that I am going back to college. It's as empowering as it is terrifying.


I did the same thing about a year ago, felt the same way, but it turned out to be very worthwhile. Some time away from academics made me more dedicated to do well when I returned. Maybe that's what you needed too. Good luck!


----------



## holla4adolla (Nov 6, 2012)

I hung out with a small group of people a few days ago. Although I didn't really want to go and was afraid it would be awkward, I sucked it up and went and it ended up going pretty well. I know that if this opportunity had come my way a few years ago, I would've let my fears and anxieties hold me back and wouldn't have put myself out of my comfort zone like this. So I feel like I'm actually making progress and I'm proud of myself.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

Today I went to a one hour training class to be a library volunteer. I will start volunteering in the morning.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

I joined this website.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Getting into some hobbies instead of sitting staring at the wall like I always do. I feel more of a sense of purpose than I ever have before. I want this feeling to last forever.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

TwentyOnePilots Fan said:


> I work at a local grocery store. I was outside collecting carts to bring back inside when I found a lady's purse in the child seat. I couldn't find anyone around outside so I went in to return it at customer service. We were able to locate the lady by finding her driver's license (She was still in the store.. not sure how her purse ended up outside??) and called her on the intercom. When she came up, she started crying and gave me a huge hug. She tried to give me money but I would feel like a jerk if I accepted it (not really comfortable accepting money for good deeds, i think it brings bad karma). Apparently, she had medical problems and had all of her medication in her purse as well, and other valuables. Not trying to toot my own horn, but I felt good about myself because it was Christmas time and I was glad to have helped her out.


Well done...Happy New Year to YOU, man!


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

Ooh, tonight I actually started studying something I'd been meaning to for a LOOONG time but kept procrastinating over.

I instantly felt much better and still do.


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

I voluntarily answered a question in class today! Even though I usually know many of the answers, I never answer questions in class, for fear of being wrong, having to further elaborate on-the-spot, or having people making fun of me. Today, nobody else knew the answer and I felt compelled to make it known that I did....so I raised my hand and answered! I didn't do any mental prep or anything...I just threw caution to the wind and did it!

I was physically shaking for about 5 minutes afterward, but thankfully nobody was paying attention to me. 

Yay~! I am so proud of myself!

Also, I finally turned in an application that I was procrastinating on. I feel like a bad person for procrastinating, but at least its done now.



A Void Ant said:


> I ate in the lobby at work today instead of the back room and it was packed full of people. My hands were trembling but I told myself, "Who cares? I have every right to eat here." I will attempt it again tomorrow. If I can do it everyday, maybe I will get better.


I am so glad that you did this! I have come to that realization in a few aspects of my life too, and it's a really empowering feeling, knowing and accepting that you have the same rights as everyone else! ^_^ I hope you will continue this trend of eating in the lobby with everyone else!


----------



## CefaliK (Oct 28, 2011)

Starless Sneetch said:


> I voluntarily answered a question in class today! Even though I usually know many of the answers, I never answer questions in class, for fear of being wrong, having to further elaborate on-the-spot, or having people making fun of me. Today, nobody else knew the answer and I felt compelled to make it known that I did....so I raised my hand and answered! I didn't do any mental prep or anything...I just threw caution to the wind and did it!
> 
> I was physically shaking for about 5 minutes afterward, but thankfully nobody was paying attention to me.
> 
> Yay~! I am so proud of myself!


I have this problem. I know a lot of the answers in class as well, but I don't like answering in case I'm asked to go into more detail.

On the flip side, I went to a Chemistry class that had a full roster, but I asked the professor if I could sit in the class in case someone drops I could take their spot. She had no problem with it and I almost didn't go to the class for fear of being rejected. So glad I did, because I might not have to take the class next semester


----------



## Juice box (Jan 19, 2013)

I talked to a financial advisor recently. I've been thinking about it for a while, but never, ever went as far as to pick up the phone.. Money scares me, and so do people. The fact that my financial history blatantly proves I'm just now figuring out how currency actually works made me super nervous, and I almost cried on the phone several times. I feel less like a dunce now, and have a more responsible perspective on what exactly I'm supposed to be doing with these numbers. Growing up stinks.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Keeping my composure through a very busy day at work.


----------



## solitarysiren (Jun 21, 2012)

I started hanging with friends again. Last weekend, I met up with some friends and earlier today, I met up with a co-worker.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

I was able to talk on the phone from someone I befriended from the UK. Although the phone kept cutting out, I actually wasn't all that scared to talk on the phone this time.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

I sat down and played drums for about an hour with a guitarist, in front of people. He is in a band and basically played a live set of original stuff. I kept up with everything he threw at me, and threw a few things in for him to work with. He was surprised when I told him I had never played drums live with anyone else before.

And I am not a drummer; I play guitar....


----------



## brandonmag (Jan 21, 2013)

I made an introductory post about myself, and have found a place where there are others like me.


----------



## Laura1990 (May 12, 2012)

I went on a date with a guy and ate in front of him. That's a big thing for me. Although I made him sit beside me and told him he's not allowed to look at me haha.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I was tutoring this old lady in school for our school-project. Normally I just rigidly follow the handbook and stick with the tutoring without distraction but I kinda ''chatted'' with her for abit ... it made the tutoring process alot less boring and I'm surprised I was able to ''chat'' with another human being... considering I'd just met this lady!


----------



## Minkiro (Nov 22, 2012)

- I went by the place i'm doing my internship to get all the paperwork organized
and to meet my co-workers.
- I made a dozen phone calls. Turns out they're not THAT scary!
- I went into school to take a few tests and talked to some people
- I gave up my seat in the bus for an old man and he smiled really wide and thanked me a couple times. He even patted me on the back.
- My dad's real proud of me for going back to school.
- People say i'm opening up and becoming less shy/awkward

:boogie


----------



## Bradleyford (Jan 15, 2013)

I used this website to vent my frustrations instead of talking about them to other people... That's actually an accomplishment, because that's one reason why I annoy people. (Can't blame em for it honestly) 
I also joined acting class with one of my friends and stopped myself from getting obsessive over someone after I asked them to tell me frankly if they didn't want to be friends anymore. They don't actually, but I told them I wouldn't get upset over it, and I didn't. 
These forums have helped a lot with that though. Thanks guys ^^


----------



## cheesepizza (Jan 21, 2013)

Bradleyford said:


> I used this website to vent my frustrations instead of talking about them to other people... That's actually an accomplishment, because that's one reason why I annoy people. (Can't blame em for it honestly)
> I also joined acting class with one of my friends and stopped myself from getting obsessive over someone after I asked them to tell me frankly if they didn't want to be friends anymore. They don't actually, but I told them I wouldn't get upset over it, and I didn't.
> These forums have helped a lot with that though. Thanks guys ^^


That's great, especially how you were able to join acting class!


----------



## cheesepizza (Jan 21, 2013)

*Achievement!*

Today I managed to leave my apartment and go to the laundromat. My new technique is listening to my mp3 player-- it really seems to help. I'm going to try walking around town with music and see if that helps my anxiety... although I worry I might get hit by a car or something if I don't pay attention.:b


----------



## Bradleyford (Jan 15, 2013)

cheesepizza said:


> That's great, especially how you were able to join acting class!


Well... It's introductory acting and my friend joined it too. He told me it's not hard at all. Honestly though it did seem kind of stressful, but that's because I was in the back of the classroom. If I have to look a far distance to see the teacher it makes me nervous. So I'm moving farther up. It's just introductory acting so all we have to do is memorize a 2 minute manuscript. It shouldn't be too difficult. I'm not that nervous to get up and present a manuscript though because I can get in the zone when I act. I do it whenever I play table top rpgs hehe :b


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Recent exposure exercises and challenges:
Went to a barbeque and chatted with people a bit.
Asked the guy I like to hang out.
Had a fairly normal conversation through text while anxious.
Went to work on a day that I felt extremely low and was intending to call in sick.
Went on a date. And another date.
Went to a guy's flat and met a bunch of outgoing people. Somehow managed to not run away screaming.
Answered the phone - haven't done that in a long time.


----------



## achangingwind (Jan 21, 2013)

I started a conversation with a stranger yesterday and kept it going for about five or so minutes. I barely make conversation with people I know so it was a big thing. And normally I lay awake in bed replaying conversations and picking it to pieces until I hate myself all over again, but I didn't do that last night.


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

I spoke in Spanish and Math class without feeling like I was gonna die like I usually do.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Spoke up in a debate class, stated my opinion and felt very relieved afterwards knowing I didn't go through the whole class without talking since participation is key


----------



## (onvacation) (Aug 29, 2012)

I biked about 30 miles today. Some of it was uphill. I went to an appointment, and a bike shop to buy new inner-tubes for my new tires. I felt good after the ride but I don't know that I'm proud of myself.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

I picked up a job application in person for the first time in my life. :O


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I went out with a friend I hadn't seen in years last night. It went great. Interesting conversations all night, no awkward silences. We went to 2 different bars, both of which are very crowded, and I didn't go home early even though it was stressful. I think we will start hanging out again because he seemed excited about seeing me. This could potentially give me some kind of a social life back.


----------



## simplepleasureofexistence (Jan 25, 2013)

took part in a feast together with my cousin and her other relatives, talked and managed to have a conversation like a truly sane person. And another thing - I felt quite happy because she thanked me for joining them. or maybe I just became happy because it has already ended?


----------



## cherrynova (Jan 25, 2013)

I went to the dermatologist to have a skin tag removed. I had that thing on my back for 11 years. I avoid doctors until I'm practically dying so going for a voluntary routine procedure was a big deal.


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

cherrynova said:


> I avoid doctors until I'm practically dying so going for a voluntary routine procedure was a big deal.


I can relate... ugh.

I've left a lot of things far longer than I should've in my time :roll. It all seems very stupid then in the end...


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

I realized that the bad things that happen in a day are insignificant in the long run.

My online friend from Russia has recently begun coming out of her depression and that makes me very happy 

My friends knew I was feeling blue and all texted me to make sure I was okay.

I finished my homework on time. I'm working on some now. When I am finished with that, I will stay in bed all day and play guitar. Maybe even work out if I feel like it. It's like a depression vacation.

I just discovered that eating potato chips with sour cream tastes almost like eating a baked potato.

I'm looking at this picture of Kate Moss and for some reason it makes me feel happier whenever I see it.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

I know its not a real big deal, but I brought my garbage to the dumpster without looking out my apartment window to see if I would run into anyone..Sorry it wasn't more exciting today then that.


----------



## blu xo (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm an active participant in some of my classes !


----------



## jayd1979 (Jan 27, 2013)

My sister saying that "I have the best brother in the world" after i bought here dinner from the restaurant i work at


----------



## SterilizeMe (Jan 16, 2013)

I went grocery shopping this morning when I'd much rather stay home and do nothing. I smiled at people and tried to make eye contact, even though it was a bit difficult, and had a short but friendly chat with the cashier. She remembers me from previous times, so I guess that means I'm a "regular" now.


----------



## Twinny (Dec 16, 2012)

I have sent my first application today. I don't expect much of it though, but I try to do it more =). And I tried a new reciepe to day and it was very delicious!!!


----------



## cherrynova (Jan 25, 2013)

SterilizeMe said:


> I went grocery shopping this morning when I'd much rather stay home and do nothing. I smiled at people and tried to make eye contact, even though it was a bit difficult, and had a short but friendly chat with the cashier. She remembers me from previous times, so I guess that means I'm a "regular" now.


As a grocery store cashier with SA, I applaud you. :clap

I find it so difficult to make small talk with customers or as a customer in another retail establishment but it makes me feel good when I try.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

My microbiology instructor saying I was brilliant and that I have the highest quiz scores out of the whole class.

Took me completely by surprise, because I've been depressed all week thinking about how I probably failed my last quiz.

Day made.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

jd92 said:


> My sister saying that "I have the best brother in the world" after i bought here dinner from the restaurant i work at


This one is so great..:squeeze


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I made banana bread for the first time ever. It ended up not looking like food but goddamn was it ever delicious.

Edit: Should've mentioned I was baking with other people. I wasn't too preoccupied with their presence though. My cooking skills are worse than my SA, believe it or not.


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

There is a company that I have been longing to work for. I arranged to meet with an employee and discuss the company over coffee. When emailing with this person to set up the meeting, we found out that we used to go to college together!

So I am, for the first time in my life, going out to get coffee with someone -- someone that actually remembers me! I hope it will go well. Since I am still in a state of delirium from my horrible day yesterday, I am not even worried like I usually am! :boogie

*Edit:* I can't double-post, but here's a good thing for today.
This morning I did something uncharacteristically outlandish: I taped a silly captioned picture of Jeff Goldblum on the wall of a co-worker's office. They like to collect relevant memes and stupid captioned pictures and tape them on their wall, so I found one that made me think of them and snuck into their office this morning to surprise them.

Also, it's not just the one person's office. Technically it is mine, too, but I never go in there because well...you know. There are other people in there. Haha.

The reason this makes me feel proud is the fact that I never do things like this, and I think it might be good to do something outlandish like this (within reason of course) and then not worry about it afterward. Taping up a picture is something outlandish, but safe. So yay! And hopefully my co-worker will get a laugh out of it. He'll probably never suspect me, since he knows how terrified I am of setting foot in there. And lastly, EVERY office could use more Jeff Goldblum. :lol


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I've been pulling away less and opening up/trying more.


----------

